# I thought it was a puncture wound



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

So we get Kian out as much as possible on a daily basis. Tuesday and Thursday's he gets his dog walker who will sometimes let him and hte others off leash in an open field, so it is not uncommon for Kian to come home with a few scratches or cuts the odd time.
Last week was no different. We saw some blood on his upper chest near his shoulder and thought maybe he ran into some bushes and took a branch head on and it poked through his skin.... no biggie.
So on Monday, my girlfriend and I noticed that where the cut was his skin was swelling up quite large and by yesterday it was almost the size of a golf ball. If you touched it the ball felt soft and did not bother him, but it bothered us and to the vet we went. This was not going to get any better on it's own.

The vet thought maybe it was fluid build up from the puncture wound and perhaps it was slightly infected, they take him to the back, shave the area and insert a needle in there to draw a sample.
Well, low and behold what came out was not uncommon to them but was to us.

A cuterebra:-X.... I have a picture but don't feel like posting it right now... but it's basically a maggot.
The vet says this is not uncommon. 
Here is what I could find on the net.
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_multi_cuterebrosis

and one with a picture.... gross!
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=11+1290&aid=3000

I cannot believe that this happened to our guy, he's on some antibiotics for 10 days just to help in case of infection.
But he is his usual self.
Just thought I would share.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow - I have never heard of that. Thanks for the info and glad it all worked out okay


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

That is so incredible gross. As soon as I found out I immediately had to inspect Mischa for any swollen cuts. She's constantly getting scratches and cuts.


----------

